
Victorinox offers hackers £100,000 challenge - Concours
http://www.reghardware.co.uk/2010/03/22/victorinox_swiss_army_knife_hack/?
======
inukun
The real problem is not that you could break the encryption (although in most
models it's laughably easy to circumvent it), but that you can just create
fake fingerprints and use them to unlock it.

Everyone leaves fingerprints all the time - just find one, scan it and you can
create your own. If anyone's interested, the german magazine c't had an
article about it.

